# Theakstons Old Peculiar



## GMK (24/8/04)

Hi,

Does anyone have an All Grain Recipe for Theakstons Old Peculiar that they can post here to share...

Will settle for a partial that i could then convert to All Grain....

Thanks in advance...


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (24/8/04)

Old topic Ken:

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...;s+old+peculiar

C&B
TDA


----------



## AndrewQLD (24/8/04)

GMK

from clone brews

Theakstons Old Peculiar
19lt og 1.061-1.064 fg 1.012 1.015 srm 35 ibu 29

4.2 k pale ale malt
340g 55l british crystal
113 g torrified wheat (or flaked wheat (my addition))
85g british chocolate malt
230 g belgian clear candi sugar
230 g dark brown sugar
113g golden syrup
28g northern Brewer hops @ 8%aa for bittering 90 min
14 g fuggles flavour hop 15 min
14g fuggles aroma 2min
28 g fuggles dry hop
irish moss 
wyeast irish ale yeast

hope it helps


----------



## bonk (24/8/04)

gmk,

you could try this, http://www.byo.com/recipe/710.html

or this
http://www.stoutbillys.com/stout/recipens/...t)/061DF12F.htm

hope it gives you some ideas


----------



## johnno (24/8/04)

Does anyone know what the "peculiar" part of this recipe is?
Or was Theakston just a peculiar person?


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (3/9/04)

Ken, here is the recipe from Wheeler and Protz's book, Brew Your Own British Real Ale At Home.

Grain bill is for 80% efficiency.

C&B
TDA


----------



## wee stu (3/9/04)

johnno said:


> Does anyone know what the "peculiar" part of this recipe is?
> Or was Theakston just a peculiar person?


 It's actually Peculier, and refers to an antiquated form of government or admistrative unit used in ye olde England, in this case the Peculier Court of Masham, now part of Yorkshire.

awrabest, stu


----------



## GMK (3/9/04)

Thanks guys...

I will look at all these versions and amalgamate - another word for adapt to GMK Style - and post therecipe here before i brew....


----------



## Goat (4/7/05)

Did you ever get around to brewing this sucker GMK? 

I'd be interested in the 'GMK adaptations' to the recipes and the results.


----------



## GMK (4/7/05)

I have not done the All Grain yet.

But when i do i will add the juice of a lemon to the white sugar (or a 1/2 teaspoon of citric acid) - just cover the sugar with boiling water and boil on the burner for approx 10-15min - ie invert the sugar to it's amber brown - then pour in boiling water and add this at the start of the boil.

I have been doing this with the Partial Recipe - it comes up great - adds toffee/caramel to it.


----------



## KoNG (11/1/06)

GMK....
Did you ever get to doing this little ripper...?
its high up on my list of brews (next even) so would love to know what you ended up brewing and the results...

fuggles fuggles fuggles...........


----------



## GMK (11/1/06)

The brew is now on the list for 2006...

been busy brewing belgians and other things.
Just need to check i have enough Torrified wheat and Marris Otter.
Will post my version in the next few weeks.


----------



## KoNG (11/1/06)

Nice i should be sorting out my grain bill for it in a few weeks too!
will you use Fuggles....? i noticed in a 2-3 year old thread (maybe about IPA's) you mentioned you 'hate' Fuggles.. ha ha.
has your pallate changed at all since then..?

Cheers
KoNG


----------



## GMK (11/1/06)

Yes - i can handle Fuggles - i had to relent as alot of the English Ales/Recipes have them in it...

It has become a required taste....

One thing i will be doing is inverting the sugar with some citric acid/lemon juice by just covering the sugar with boiling water and boiling until it is beetroot red.
Will also add some dark brown sugar around 150gms.

If u have Promash - pm me with your e-mail address and i will e-mail you the recipe in promash.


----------



## KoNG (11/1/06)

Sounds good,
i'll have a chat with you.. when i'm ready to brew about the 'invert' process.
Ive got some fuggles and nth brewer... just begging to be boiled..!

oh.... and i'm a Beersmith user....


----------



## GMK (18/5/06)

OK - if i can get everything ready tonight..

Then i will be brewing this puppy tomorrow arvo.

dont know how to upload the recipe here for viewing...


----------

